# dnsmasq-dhcp mag mich nicht

## Treborius

ich hab hier nen kleinen wlan-router rumstehen, und ich wollte ihm beibringen, 

das ich mit meinem dektop immer die selbe IP bekomme (dhcp über dnsmasq)

also in 

/etc/dnsmasq.conf

```

# Give the machine which says its name is "bert" IP address

# 192.168.0.70 and an infinite lease

dhcp-host=cruncher,192.168.0.100,infinite

```

nach meinem verständniss, sollte ich nun als cruncher immer die 192.168.0.100 bekommen, klappt aber nicht, ich bekomme die 192.168.0.8

in der config steht noch :

```

# Supply parameters for specified hosts using DHCP. There are lots

# of valid alternatives, so we will give examples of each. Note that

# IP addresses DO NOT have to be in the range given above, they just

# need to be on the same network. The order of the parameters in these

# do not matter, it's permissble to give name,adddress and MAC in any order

```

sprich, es sollte egal sein, das ich nur 

```

dhcp-range=192.168.115.0,192.168.115.63,12h

```

von 0-63 zulasse,

das komische ist : in der log file steht folgendes :

file : /var/log/daemon.log

```

Apr  9 18:17:10 Available DHCP range: 192.168.115.0 -- 192.168.115.63                                                                                                                

Apr  9 18:17:10 client provides name: Cruncher                     

Apr  9 18:17:10 Vendor class: dhcpcd 4.0.15                        

Apr  9 18:17:10 DHCPREQUEST(ath0) 192.168.115.9 00:1f:1f:4a:8b:75  

Apr  9 18:17:10 DHCPACK(ath0) 192.168.115.9 00:1f:1f:4a:8b:75 Cruncher                                                                                                               

Apr  9 18:17:10 requested options: 1:netmask, 121:classless-static-route, 33:static-route,                                                                                           

Apr  9 18:17:10 requested options: 3:router, 6:dns-server, 12:hostname, 15:domain-name,                                                                                              

Apr  9 18:17:10 requested options: 28:broadcast, 40:nis-domain, 41:nis-server,                                                                                                       

Apr  9 18:17:10 requested options: 42:ntp-server, 51:lease-time, 58:T1, 59:T2,                                                                                                       

Apr  9 18:17:10 requested options: 119:domain-search               

```

mein dektop meldet sich also mit "Cruncher" aber die richtig ip bekomm ich nicht

lange rede, garkein sinn :

ich brauche eine möglichkeit, um meinem desktop über dhcp einen IP zuzuweisen, und

dann diese IP in /etc/hosts zu schreiben, weil ich vom desktop auf eine mysql datenbank auf dem

router zugreifen muss

dazu muss folgendes vorhanden sein :

ein

```

grant usage on *.* to user@HOST identified by 'pw'

```

benötigt wie man sieht den hostname des clients, wenn sich aber die ip wegen dhcp immer ändert, bringt mir das nix,

ich muss also meinen dhcp-server irgendwie überreden meiner MAC-Adresse (oder hostnamen) immer die

selbe IP zu geben, damit ich dann vom dektop auf die datenbank auf dem server komme

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Treborius,

also du musst bedenken das der dhcp-dienst nach MAC-Adresse entscheidet welche IP er ausgibt. Also muss in deiner config die MAC-Adresse angeben werden. Guck mal hier, da ist das mit einem Beispiel gut erklärt finde ich.

Statt:

```
dhcp-host=cruncher,192.168.0.100,infinite 
```

braust du erst eine Zeile für die Zuordnung Mac->Name:

```
dhcp-host=00:1f:1f:4a:8b:75,cruncher,infinite 
```

Und dann eine weitere damit auch die Zuordnung IP->DOMAIN->Host klappt:

```
192.168.0.100 cruncher.deinedomain.de cruncher
```

Normalerweise könntest du auf beiden Maschinen einfach die IP-Adresse fest einstellen. Wenn du dann den einen Rechner hast der immer mit der selben IP startet kannst dem auf dem anderen auch einfach in die Hosts-Datei schreiben. So hat man es zumindest "damals gemacht". Das ist bei zwei drei PCs noch die einfachste Lösung, aber weil der Aufwand pro weiterem Rechner stark ansteigt, ist wie ich finde auch schnell ein DHCP-Server aufgesetzt. Das setzt dann aber vor raus das der immer Laufen muss. Aber wenn das eh auf deinem Router laufen hast ist das perfekt.

Grüße

----------

